# Source for sliding glass track / E channel



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am working on my 40 breeder verts and need some channel for sliding fronts. Where can I get this stuff? I saw on a thread about euro style vivs that they used some that was twice the height for the top as bottom, so you could remove it easy. Any sources for that?

I found this, that a buddy of mine used, but was looking for maybe black/silver/white and avoiding painting so it wouldnt be scraped off.

4 Foot Plastic Sliding Door Track - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Plastic Tracks, Guides & Glides for Sliding Doors

Any and all input is appreciated.


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

Derek Benson said:


> 4 Foot Plastic Sliding Door Track - Rockler Woodworking Tools
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Rockler product looks like it is up to the job, as they provide both the top and bottom sections. It also comes in black.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Derek, Try these guys out:
CabinetWare - Alu TR-3314.M|01
Andy


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I used sliding glass doors on a snake tank I built a few years ago and was able to get the E track from my local glass shop. They had it in stock and used it for cabinets and display cases. Maybe one of your local glass shops carries it too.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Call up Outwater Plastics Industries. They sell these channels in black 1/8 inch.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow, I must be out of it. I didn't even see the black option on that E-channel on my link. Says not until November 20th which sucks.

Andy, there is no other info on that?

Brian, I am calling the local glass place here soon to check with them also, thanks for the tip.

Robert, is that for 1/8" glass or...?


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes that is for 1/8 double strength glass. I like my viewing are to be thinner. They also sell the black angles.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Are you set on plastic? You could try these, I have used them and they work great.

1/4 in track set - Door Track, Threshold and Sign Frame - Brunner - aluminum channel, extruded aluminum angle, anodized aluminum shapes, aluminum pipe, bar, tube, square tubing connector,aluminum channel, extruded aluminum angle, anodized aluminum sh

Here is the tank I built with the aluminum track.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...roject-step-3-4-ventilation-great-stuf-2.html


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

is that double strength 1/8" pretty expensive? I don't know that I have ever seen it locally.

Jason, does the glass grind through the aluminum? What did you pay for them?

Here's a picture for referece of the new rack. There is a tank on the top middle, but it doesnt have the black trim or a top piece. It's next to me 20 vert rack.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

How are you planning to implement these sliders into those tanks?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Removing the front rims like the middle one. The guy I bought the tanks from had a couple he still had geckos in. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Here is a picture of his using the tan track that I gave a link for in the first post.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Is there a source for clear tracks?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have not seen any?


----------



## RandalG (Nov 7, 2008)

My viv is by Vivaria Projects and has a sliding glass front. It comes with a clear plastic channel that's glued to the bottom glass which I've had to reglue once already and is starting to come unglued again which makes me nervous. Does anyone know of a source for an H shaped channel I could use for one sliding glass door the other problem is there is vents in the channel for air flow in the tank. I''m thinking if I can get a deep enough channel I can modify some vents my self. You can see a pic of it here towards the end of the blog.

Myspace.com Blogs - My slice of the rain forest - Randal MySpace Blog

Randal


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

wow! thats awesome, i will be watching this thread as i am building a 40 gal breeder vert as well, but had planned on using aquarium hinges and making it like an Exotera with two swinging doors instead of sliding glass. would the sliding glass be better?


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

Link3898 said:


> wow! thats awesome, i will be watching this thread as i am building a 40 gal breeder vert as well, but had planned on using aquarium hinges and making it like an Exotera with two swinging doors instead of sliding glass. would the sliding glass be better?


The reason why we tend to use sliding fronts and not swing doors is:
1. Sliding doors are easier to fly proof.
2. Sliding doors have a smaller footprint and do not require additional space to swing out into.
3. You can more accurately control the size of the opening when doing work in the vivs.
4. The doors can also be taken out completely if required to do maintenance.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Edit: i realised i asked before thinking so nevermind.

i think i like this (sliding) method better because a problem i have had with the hinges is they wear out and can just suddenly snap at the joint. that is a mess and lets the frogs out


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

If you have a problem sourcing plastic "E" profile chanel for 4mm glass, PM me.
We might be able to make a plan and I could ship you some. (Top and Bottom profiles)


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I saw the Rockler link, and decided to try it out.

It just came here today, so heres what it looks like in case any of you were looking to get some.

As you can see, its 2 4 foot lengths, one is twice as high as the other.


----------



## loogielv (Nov 28, 2008)

taller portion is the bottom section?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Believe the "taller" channel is the top. Slide door up in to the top channel and over then down into bottom channel.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes, taller on top according to Darryl's build.

Rollinkansas, thanks for the post, looks like I will order from there How long did it take for you to get it? Are you located in Kansas by any chance?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Yes, taller on top according to Darryl's build.
> 
> Rollinkansas, thanks for the post, looks like I will order from there How long did it take for you to get it? Are you located in Kansas by any chance?


I ordered it the 27th and it got here yesterday, the 2nd. However I picked the cheapest shipping...they offered like 5 different methods of shipping.

Im located in NY. Rolling kansas was just the name of the movie on comedy central at the time I signed up for this site.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

rollinkansas said:


> Well I saw the Rockler link, and decided to try it out.
> 
> It just came here today, so heres what it looks like in case any of you were looking to get some.
> 
> As you can see, its 2 4 foot lengths, one is twice as high as the other.


This looks like the 1/4 inch track. That's pretty thick glass for small tanks.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

MarcNem said:


> This looks like the 1/4 inch track. That's pretty thick glass for small tanks.


Your right. It is too thick I think, personally...Which is why it hasnt left the corner of my basement and probably wont be used.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

So where do we source 1/8" glass track?


----------



## Haroldo (Mar 14, 2006)

Derek Benson said:


> So where do we source 1/8" glass track?


Well I've got about 24' of it in my garage (standard production Knape & Vogt) with no use for it as I'm getting some custom...

Anyone that's worked with sliding tracks, knows there's a considerable gap left between the two panes of glass. Any interest in a better designed track (with say, 1mm gap)?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Haroldo said:


> Well I've got about 24' of it in my garage (standard production Knape & Vogt) with no use for it as I'm getting some custom...
> 
> Anyone that's worked with sliding tracks, knows there's a considerable gap left between the two panes of glass. Any interest in a better designed track (with say, 1mm gap)?


While not in English, heres a nice pictorial of how to get rid of the gap.

Glossar


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

What about using a 1/4" U-channel with two pieces of 1/8" glass, would definately be a tight fit if it fits at all, but most likely fly proof.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to dig up this old thread, but wanted to know if anyone has found a good source for sliding glass tracks. I've spent all morning calling and visiting local glass shops with no luck. Home Depot, Lowes, OSH....nope.

I'm looking for a set (preferably black plastic) for 1/8" glass panes. Looks like Knape and Vogt do not make 1/8" tracks, or at least none are listed on their website.

thanks!


----------



## Chris_LCMNH (Nov 10, 2007)

Outwater Plastics - E-channel sliding glass tracks, available in brown, black, and white

I use item 140, which is for 1/4 inch glass, for my green tree python tanks. They offer a 1/8 inch track.

Now I just have to remember how to measure the glass for fitment into the tracks.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Chris. I contacted them and they do in fact have the 1/8".



Chris_LCMNH said:


> Now I just have to remember how to measure the glass for fitment into the tracks.


hmm...so whats the secret here? I was planing to just cut the glass about 1/8" less than the measurement between the top of the top track and bottom of the bottom one.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

To resurrect this old thread... I am building some custom tanks with 1/4" sliding glass doors. I'm looking for E tracks (or something similar) that have the narrowest possible gap between the doors. Can anyone with experience with these offer an opinion on which tracks that may be? I'm open to either aluminum or plastic, I just really want to minimize that damn gap... thanks for any input.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

npaull said:


> To resurrect this old thread... I am building some custom tanks with 1/4" sliding glass doors. I'm looking for E tracks (or something similar) that have the narrowest possible gap between the doors. Can anyone with experience with these offer an opinion on which tracks that may be? I'm open to either aluminum or plastic, I just really want to minimize that damn gap... thanks for any input.


The only track I know of for 1/4" has a pretty significant gap. Have you thought about using a thin bit of weatherstripping to seal the gap? And just out of curiosity, why 1/4" doors?


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

1/4" doors because the tanks are 40" wide by 30" deep by 48" tall.

I have thought about weather stripping, but I'd really like to minimize the central visual obstruction if possible.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

npaull said:


> 1/4" doors because the tanks are 40" wide by 30" deep by 48" tall.
> 
> I have thought about weather stripping, but I'd really like to minimize the central visual obstruction if possible.


Those are going to be some heavy doors. I have a 72 x 18 x 30 that I built for my A. annae and have had no trouble with 1/8" doors.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Hmm. Well I haven't bought glass yet. Perhaps I should think about 1/8".

On the other hand, 1/4" track is much easier to find, or so it seems.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

npaull said:


> Hmm. Well I haven't bought glass yet. Perhaps I should think about 1/8".
> 
> On the other hand, 1/4" track is much easier to find, or so it seems.


Call CR Laurence, they have a distribution center in Seattle.


----------



## HiMonster (Sep 22, 2011)

Derek Benson said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am working on my 40 breeder verts and need some channel for sliding fronts. Where can I get this stuff? I saw on a thread about euro style vivs that they used some that was twice the height for the top as bottom, so you could remove it easy. Any sources for that?
> 
> ...


so did you end up attaching the channels yet?


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Digging up this old thread while working on a build. Does anyone know of an alternative other than Outwater Plastics since they have a $25 minimum?

Also, what method are you using to support the entire width of the E channel?


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

You could get them in brown for $10 shipped to your local store.
http://www.doitbest.com/Sliding+doo...g+Co-model-P2413TAN72-doitbest-sku-228658.dib

I would just 3D print it.


----------

